# What Do You Wear For Winter?



## Bipolar Bear (May 4, 2012)

As I was putting on my gloves this morning, an interesting thought occurred to me. "I wonder what everyone else wears when the cold winds of Winter hit?"

Me? I wear:
 A white singlet
 A long sleeve grey shirt
 A black turtle-neck jumper
 A leather jacket
 A pair of fingerless gloves
 Some wool socks
 A black scarf
 A pair of jeans
 and a pair of black work boots.

So, that's your Hypothetical question from me today. What do you wear for Winter?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2012)

The only thing I really need unless it's raining and cold is heavy gloves.  I have eczema which is why I wear them.
Unless it's under 10 degrees Fahrenheit or raining on top of being cold I'm fine with plain old clothes.

Last time it snowed here I was outside in shorts and a tank top.


----------



## BRN (May 4, 2012)

Typically I'll throw on a jumper underneath my leather jacket, match it with thicker dark jeans; or the same, save with a large overcoat to make me look like a supervillian.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (May 4, 2012)

A fleece and jeans, with the customary shirt and other stuff you'd typically wear. It's the exact same stuff I'd wear in summer. I'm a surprisingly dull person.


----------



## Sar (May 4, 2012)

Jeans, Foxhuound jacket and boots.


----------



## Tybis (May 4, 2012)

- T-shirt
- Sweater
- Underwear
- Socks
- Shoes
- Shorts

California.
I'd hate getting so dressed up for winter.
Now that I think of it, I sort of hate wearing "warm" clothes.
ESPECIALLY JEANS.

I'm sorry jeans, nothing personal.


----------



## Demensa (May 4, 2012)

T-shirt, Jeans, Underwear, Socks, Shoes, Hoodie.  
I never really need to wear anything warmer because it almost never gets below freezing here, although it is starting to get quite a bit colder now.


----------



## Cain (May 4, 2012)

It gets to around 15-25 Celsius here in winter, and if it's a Christmas miracle, a day of sporadic showers.

Its a godsend compared to the 40+ degrees in summer.

So I wear shorts, a t-shirt and converse mid-tops.


----------



## Ariosto (May 4, 2012)

No winter here, but the weather's cool on average. I normally wear:
-A jacket.
-A scarf (in the case of special ocassions, particualrly).
-Jeans.
-A normal, non-wool sweater.
-Sometimes, a wool sweater.

Sometimes I wear no protection against cold at all.


----------



## Dreaming (May 4, 2012)

Black scarf
Black jacket
Black Jeans/Combats
Black belt

This all goes well with straw-colored hair.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 4, 2012)

It really depends on the actual weather outside (Is it overcast? Is it snowing? Is it sunny?), where I'm going, where I'm going to be spending the majority of my time (indoors / outdoors), and the exact temperature (20 degrees can make one hell of a difference).

So it really could be any combination of things in my wardrobe.
Even the "summer" clothes.


----------



## Riley (May 4, 2012)

Steel toed boots, jeans, tshirt, a sweater, and a long coat and hat for going outside.  If it's really cold, a scarf and a different kind of hat.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 4, 2012)

It's spring here, so currently I'm not wearing any winter warmers. But usually it's no different from what I wear in summer except with the added sweater, coat and maybe a hat and gloves.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 4, 2012)

Same as any other season.  Black shirt, black jeans.  If there's snow outside, I'll throw in a black leather jacket and if it's a long trip, black leather gloves.

In summer, black leather shoes
In winter, black leather boots

...Black leather :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 4, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Same as any other season.  Black shirt, black jeans.  If there's snow outside, I'll throw in a black leather jacket and if it's a long trip, black leather gloves.
> 
> In summer, black leather shoes
> In winter, black leather boots
> ...



Put on shades and I'll start calling you Terminator. :v


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 4, 2012)

Black jacket, white hoodie, t-shirt, jeans, tracksuit pants beneath jeans, neck warmer and a cap.
Even so it's still cold sometimes


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 4, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Put on shades and I'll start calling you Terminator. :v



I can't stand shades, they make everything look unnatural and awkward :c

Also, y'all are wimps.  What's the double layers of clothes, neck warmers, scarves, hats and shit @_@.  Warmest I'll wear are black leather gloves, and they're not even warm.  Just a protection against the wind.


----------



## Kaamos (May 4, 2012)

a long sleeve shirt and my normal clothes


----------



## CaptainCool (May 4, 2012)

usually a sweater, jeans, regular underwear and a jacket are enough here.
but this winter it was a whole different story!
t-shirt, underpants, jeans, jacket. this winter sucked, it only snowed once here and that was gone after a week >__> then it went back to around 5Â°C....


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 4, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> usually a sweater, jeans, regular underwear and a jacket are enough here.
> but this winter it was a whole different story!
> t-shirt, underpants, jeans, jacket. this winter sucked, it only snowed once here and that was gone after a week >__> then it went back to around 5Â°C....



We haven't had a real winter in over five years around here.  Godammit global warming transforming us into freakin' Florida.


----------



## Onnes (May 4, 2012)

- T-shirt
- Jeans

Haha we didn't have winter this year.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 4, 2012)

Basically what Onnes just said, but when winter did hit, I did try to wear just one heavy coat and if there was going to be any form of activity in the snow, snowpants gloves and hats joined the fray.

Usually I'd wear a beanie often too and just call it a day.


----------



## Littlerock (May 4, 2012)

If I'm going to be outside for a while? 

-underwear
-beater
-thermal long underwear
-thermal longsleeve, thumb holes
-denim cargo pants, thick
-thick socks, knee high
-thinsulate gloves
-winter boots
-earflap hat
-corduroy coat
-pashmina scarf

This might seem like a lot, but I have a reason. It rarely ever drops below 0f here, but I have to wear much of this even in heavy airconditioning.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 4, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> If I'm going to be outside for a while?
> 
> -underwear
> -beater
> ...



You still have the prettiest blue fingers :3c


----------



## ~secret~ (May 4, 2012)

Jeans, tshirt, socks, shoes, jacket. Boxers are for the weak.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 4, 2012)

~secret~ said:


> Boxers are for the weak.



No underwear?  Gross.  Briefs?  Even worse.

-1 sexyness for England.


----------



## Viridis (May 4, 2012)

I wear a heavy brown suede leather jacket with a wool inside (my friends call it a bison), black leather gloves, blue jeans, boots with wool socks, and a brown leather fedora.  Because of the hat, I've had quite a few people say that I look like Indiana Jones.

Oddly enough, it started off sunny and warm this morning, but then began snowing around noon.  I don't understand the weather here.


----------



## ~secret~ (May 4, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> -1 sexyness for England.



I am okay with this.


----------



## shteev (May 4, 2012)

I wear a sweatshirt.

Because fuck warmth.


----------



## Yago (May 4, 2012)

My thick winter coat doesn't leave my side during winter. Other than that, just same old clothing and jacket. (I wear a hoodie jacket all year)


----------



## Riley (May 4, 2012)

It just stopped being winter where I am, and started back in October with a 3 inch snowfall.  Except for a single week of relative warmth, it's still been below 50 up until a couple days ago.  I'm still wearing slippers downstairs because the actual ground hasn't heated up yet, and it's still kind of cold at my computer.

Stupid weather, stupid house.


----------



## Littlerock (May 4, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> You still have the prettiest blue fingers :3c


D'aww :3
Usually they are just yellowhite though, and I rarely get it in my hands. Usually just my feet!

Pallidfoot oughtta be my screen name instead :c


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 4, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> D'aww :3
> Usually they are just yellowhite though, and I rarely get it in my hands. Usually just my feet!
> 
> Pallidfoot oughtta be my screen name instead :c



You're still pretty pretty, pretty foofie 

PRETTY


----------



## Littlerock (May 4, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> You're still pretty pretty, pretty foofie
> 
> PRETTY



I refuse to believe this; butches are not pretty >:0
We're handy.


----------



## Kahoku (May 4, 2012)

I would wear long johns under my uniform. 

That's only for the winter thou.



barefootfoof said:


> I refuse to believe this; butches are not pretty >:0
> We're handy.





stop it pretty


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 4, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> I refuse to believe this; butches are not pretty >:0
> We're handy.



No proper butch would wear a scarf, thus you're not a butch so



Kijha said:


> stop it pretty



:V


----------



## Littlerock (May 4, 2012)

Kijha said:


> stop it pretty


I am not pretty >:0


Ibuuyk said:


> No proper butch would wear a scarf, thus you're not a butch so


It's not a normal, hipstery scarf, it's _huuuuge_. And functional. 
One can wear them as a cape, even.

Hblrllblrlrlllrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Aleu (May 4, 2012)

What's winter?


----------



## Onnes (May 4, 2012)

Aleu said:


> What's winter?



Fun fact: when I lived in Florida I only had a single pair of long pants.


----------



## Kahoku (May 4, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> I am not pretty >:0



Your right, your gorgeous.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 4, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> I am not pretty >:0
> 
> It's not a normal, hipstery scarf, it's _huuuuge_. And functional.
> One can wear them as a cape, even.
> ...



A scarf's a scarf, Ms. Pretty :V.

Pretty pretty pretty, you are pretty pretty pretty.

2.0


----------



## Littlerock (May 4, 2012)

/tableflip

fuck y'all


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 4, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> /tableflip
> 
> fuck y'all



ilu, beautiful~


----------



## ryanleblanc (May 4, 2012)

A sherpa-lined, faux fur trimmed, abercrombie hoodie. Oh and gloves. Nice and cozy.


----------



## Randolph (May 5, 2012)

Jeans
Hoodie
Winter jacket that may or may not be too damn small on me
Steel-toe boots

Actually that's pretty much what I wear all year.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 5, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> No underwear?  Gross.  Briefs?  Even worse.
> 
> -1 sexyness for England.



Totally going in my sig.

Win-ter? Oh, you mean that time of year where everything isn't broiling. In Florida we call that "Dat gum Northern season."


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (May 5, 2012)

Jeans and a T-shirt. Thats about it. Sometimes a flanel jacket. Not much. Some of the Florida winter days I'm in nothin but shorts. Yea Buddy, never seen snow.


----------



## drpickelle (May 5, 2012)

Wear for winter?

Warm things. :V


----------



## gokorahn (May 5, 2012)

Summer
-T-shirt
-jeans
-boots
-camo coat if windy
-heavy coat is raining

Winter
-t shirt
-jeans
-boots
-camo coat
-heavy coat if its really windy

Huh... not much of a change


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 6, 2012)

Some gym shoes
A brown hoodie
A skullcap
And some jeans

Although I don't know, that attire gets me stared at a lot. People always say that I look angry whenever I'm walking somewhere or sitting down, so maybe that's it. Had some lady keep looking back at me as I was walking behind her. Was trying to exit the mall. 

Maybe she thought I was a thug or something. 

I hate that shit.


----------



## Waving (May 6, 2012)

Bright Orange Jacket
Black hoodie
Black Scarf
Osiris Shoes

I tend to take the winter lightly, but when it's gone, I miss it.


----------



## Bando (May 6, 2012)

Light leather jacket
Jeans (rolled 511's <3)
V-neck shirt
Canvas slip-on shoes

Winter? Hah. I love California weather, so I can be_ fabulous_ year round.  :V


----------



## Mxpklx (May 6, 2012)

I am a very hot person by genetics, so I can sweat like I am in a marathon from just sitting. Which is why winter/spring/fall are my favorite seasons. I usually wear: 
Jeans (tightish)
t shirt, preferably skin tight
zip up jacket
fingerless black knit gloves. 
boxers, briefs are... ew
and last but not least, Fallen shoes, the best choice of satanic footwear >:3


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 6, 2012)

Winter? What's that :V


----------



## Anubite (May 6, 2012)

For me, its pretty simple. 

Russian Hat
Dull green sweatshirt (Thin because i wear it year round.)
Bootcut Jeans
Various long sleeve shirts of a T shirt, tight fitted
Regualar pair of shoes


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 6, 2012)

Oh, you almost got me there. I was like it's May, it's almost summer time. Then, I saw you're from Australia and when it's summer, it's winter there. For this winter, I got a woolen cap, a tight fishnet shirt, long underwear, multiple sweaters emblazoned with my favorite sports team logos on them... and winter never came.


----------



## Aldino (May 6, 2012)

I wear only the scrotums of my enimies. They serve as a warning. :V


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 6, 2012)

My winter wear consists of: blue jeans, socks/leather boots, a T-shirt, and my Carhartt coat when I'm outside.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 6, 2012)

My school uniform for school, and the exact same thing I wear in summer for everything else. :U


----------



## Cocobanana (May 6, 2012)

As little as possible.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (May 6, 2012)

Jeans, sneakers, a t-shirt under a sweatshirt/sweater under my northface jacket and gloves, sometimes a scarf, and a thick hat


----------



## Plantar (May 6, 2012)

A short sleeved t-shirt under a long sleeved shirt, torn baggy jeans, a heavy flannel jacket that's bigger than I need, steel-toed work boots. Sometimes I wear a hoodie under my jacket because my body just gets colder now. I used to be a-ok with the cold. ><


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 6, 2012)

It just snowed awesome where I was this winter. :V
When it was cold-
Bottom
Layer 1- undies tighty whiteys
Layer 2- shorts
Layer 3- pants

Top-
Layer 1- Undershirt
Layer 2- Graphic to non graphic T
Layer 3- Sweatshirt
Layer 4- (if needed) Winter coat

additional-
gloves, scarf, and sometimes boots.


----------



## Vulpsis (May 6, 2012)

jeans, tshirt, sweater, if there's snow then boots. I don't like those poofy jackets


----------



## Seian Verian (May 6, 2012)

I wear... Barely any more than I wear the rest of the year, actually. Only difference is that I go with sweat pants instead of shorts and wear a jacket over my T-shirt on cold days. Really, that's it. I refuse to wear long sleeved shirts because I don't want to be too overly warm indoors


----------



## ryanleblanc (May 6, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Bottom
> Layer 1- Shorts
> Layer- Pants



No underwear? Geez NerdyMunk, you really are nuts about your nuts. :V


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 7, 2012)

In the winter I wear a t-shirt and shorts. I enjoy wearing a comfy jacket when it gets to about 60F because my arms get cold. I only put on pants when it gets down to 20F. When I am exercising, I can stay warm at 30F in the pouring rain with 50 mph winds in just shorts and a thin shirt. (yes, I have done it before) Even when it does get below 20F, light pants work fine.
I hate the summer so much, too hot.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 7, 2012)

You mean colder summer? Usually a sweater. On colder days, a wool jacket, maybe a scarf. If and when it rains hard, maybe put on the boots.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 7, 2012)

What I usually wear plus a wool Soviet overcoat that tips the scales at about 10lbs and cashmere-lined leather gloves.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2012)

This is the most mundane and boring topic ever, but to contribute I usually just wear jeans/shirt and a jacket. If it's really cold out I wear a ushanka because I fucking love that hat and it is warm.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 21, 2012)

This amuses me, since it was 90 F where I am today, the hottest day of the year so far!   But for winter I wear mainly fleece pants and sweaters, especially chenille sweaters.  Very important to have a warm pair of waterproof boots once there starts to be slush or snow on the ground.


----------



## KigRatel (May 21, 2012)

A Turtleneck, of course.

Then, above that, I wear a Leather Jacket, if it's just mildly cold. If it's extremely cold, then i'll instead op for my WWII-esque Greatcoat with fancy buttons.


----------



## LionEyed (May 21, 2012)

For me, typically: Hoodie, sweatpants, socks, sneakers... \_O_O_/ I dunno...I'm the typical college "kid."


----------



## Ley (May 21, 2012)

Clothes. :3c

If it was up to me, I'd have a different hat every day with a different scarf. I lovelovelove scarves. <3 And hats. <3


----------



## Saiko (May 23, 2012)

Spring: jeans, t-shirt, maybe second shirt over that, tennis shoes

Summer: jeans, t-shirt, maybe second shirt over that, tennis shoes

Fall: jeans, t-shirt, maybe second shirt over that, tennis shoes

Winter: jeans, t-shirt, maybe second shirt over that, tennis shoes, and a jacket


----------



## Unsilenced (May 23, 2012)

Summer: Black
Fall: Black
Winter: Black 
Spring: Black


----------



## Saiko (May 23, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Summer: Black


I tried that last year... NEVER AGAIN in Mississippi x.x


----------



## Unsilenced (May 23, 2012)

Saiko said:


> I tried that last year... NEVER AGAIN in Mississippi x.x



Yeaaahhh... Went to Costa Rica last summer. Broke my legendary black-wearing spree.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 23, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Summer: Black
> Fall: Black
> Winter: Black
> Spring: Black



Same here, I only ever really like wearing black.

Lets be black friends.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 23, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Same here, I only ever really like wearing black.
> 
> Lets be black friends.



We can brood together! :v


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 23, 2012)

Nothing. I rely on my warm personality to keep me comfortable.


No, I bundle up a lot as needed. It's kind of hard to say how much because it varies on just how cold it is and if it's windy/snowing.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 23, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Summer: Black


I would die in that. :V
But seriously not a good idea.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 23, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> I would die in that. :V
> But seriously not a good idea.


I live in California. T-shirt and a jacket is year-round clothing.


----------



## Inciatus (May 23, 2012)

Generally either shorts and a t-shirt or pants and a t-shirt during winter. It generally doesn't get cold enough to need a jacket.


----------



## Ozriel (May 23, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Summer: Black
> Fall: Black
> Winter: Black
> Spring: Black



What he does. :V


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 23, 2012)

I wear clothes durring the winter, just like I wear clothes durring the summer.


----------



## Reito (May 23, 2012)

Growing up in Cali, I have retained a bad habit of wearing shorts and shirts year round.

This is detrimental in Tennessee, when I freeze my ass off during winter -.-


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 23, 2012)

Jeans, tshirt, hoodie, gloves, hat, scarf and my massive oilskin trench


----------



## Zuckerdachs (May 23, 2012)

I rarely need to wear much more than a hoodie and jeans, maybe a scarf if it's extra cold. The DC area used to get hella cold and snowy in the winter, but now if we get more than half an inch of snow it's a statewide event.


----------



## Leafblower29 (May 23, 2012)

A coat, gloves, and whatever else I need to stay warm really.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 23, 2012)

I go out and kill a bunch of baby otters and drape there still bleeding hides on myself.


----------



## Namba (May 23, 2012)

Jeans and a cool T-shirt.


----------

